# Venus Routemaster



## Lanem (Jan 4, 2019)

I would like to start by saying Thank you for accepting my request for this site!

I have always been fascinated with watches from the quality, craftsmanship, and the class they represent.

I have had this Venus Routemaster 25 Rubis for some time. I have had many watches come and go since.

I can never seem to find this exact one.

I would appreciate any help I could get as far as dating this and if its worth getting the crystal fixed.

It is completely functional and keeps time well.

The band is a 1/20 10k gf speidal that was on it when i got it.

Thanks again

I cant seem to figure out how to load the images

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yuVemSTqjtFqVzZC9

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JtGuVLXM9Yy9AQR4A


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I would say late 50s early 60s new crystal and a nice leather strap it will look a treat :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lanem said:


> cant﻿﻿ seem to figure﻿ out how to﻿ load the﻿ imag﻿es﻿





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Lanem (Jan 4, 2019)

I think I am just gonna put it on feebay as is.


----------



## Lanem (Jan 4, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks again.


----------

